# Does God Hate Shrimp?



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.godhatesshrimp.com/

This explains why cocktail sauce is so spicy.  Its born of the Devil.

Probably belongs in the humor section, but we could get a fairly spirited debate going here on this.  Or not.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 8, 2004)

So much for the "moral authority of the Bible" in the gay marriage issue.  I think this very much points out the prejudice inherit in the hard right concerning homosexuals...otherwise they wouldn't be eating shrimp.

There are only six references in many popular versions of the bible that "claim" homosexuality is bad.  I wonder how many references we can dig up regarding shrimp?

Or perhaps this explain why krill are dying by the droves in the southern hemisphere...


----------



## lonecoyote (Nov 8, 2004)

I had no idea I was going to hell for eating shrimp. Other stuff, yeah, but not eating shrimp. It's an abomination!


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 8, 2004)

The old law was abolished.

http://obadiah-freeman.150m.com/otlaw1.html

10 more examples to the right hand side of the page.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, if the old law was abolished, then surely Christ's exhortation to love each other as our own self would mean we should:

1) allow gay couples to marry/have civil unions
2) fund better education, Head Start, and welfare
3) support unions
4) stop supporting companies that use sweatshop labor
5) end the death penalty


...etc etc etc.

Most folks who quote the "old law" from the Old Testament want to punish or limit other folks.  I think it's really funny that they should also be avoiding shellfish if they really believe the other things that get quoted and bandied about.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2004)

When one thinks about it the "old law" made sense considering the time that it was made. Pork and "creatures that dwell on the bottom of the seas" basically lived, ate, slept in the filth of their own (and others). I mean when a free swimming fish produced waste where does it go... to the bottom and lobsters, crabs, shellfish and shrimp (some species) lived on the bottom feeding off the bodies of dead fish and etc and likewise the organic material that settled there. 
Same with pigs/swine which wallowed in thier own flith ("sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie but I wouldn't eat the filithy mother, pigs sleep and eat in their own **** that's a filthy animal" Jules from Pulp Fiction). Folks back then didn't have the cleaning technology to make these creatures healthy to eat. Actually that technology probably didn't come about til the 19th century or later. Still it was about staying healthy and eating foods that were more healthy for the Jews. 

... at least that's what I heard anyway from a friend of mine who is of the Jewish persuasion while having a marvelous dinner at the Chesapeake Bay Seafood Resturant in Maryland. Yummy stuff and all you can eat. SIGH! Ah jes :inlove:  :inlove: 
LOOOOVVVE Seafood man!



			
				Fiesty Mouse said:
			
		

> Well, if the old law was abolished, then surely Christ's exhortation to love each other as our own self would mean we should:
> 
> 1) allow gay couples to marry/have civil unions
> 2) fund better education, Head Start, and welfare
> ...


Well I'll be for three out of those five the middle three and not the first and last one of those.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 8, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Well, if the old law was abolished, then surely Christ's exhortation to love each other as our own self would mean we should:
> 
> 1) allow gay couples to marry/have civil unions
> 2) fund better education, Head Start, and welfare
> ...



I'm not getting the same inferrences you are, but I do not think it means we should acknowledge "bad" behavior as "good," just should still love one another.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 8, 2004)

_Most folks who quote the "old law" from the Old Testament want to punish or limit other folks. I think it's really funny that they should also be avoiding shellfish if they really believe the other things that get quoted and bandied about._

And you wonder why we (Jewish) have problems in trying to discuss issues with others with statements like this. I have found that if you give someone enough time and space most people in the Christian mindset. The disdain for anything from the Torah will come bubbling up to the surface. 

It saddens me but expected.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 8, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> _Most folks who quote the "old law" from the Old Testament want to punish or limit other folks. I think it's really funny that they should also be avoiding shellfish if they really believe the other things that get quoted and bandied about._
> 
> And you wonder why we (Jewish) have problems in trying to discuss issues with others with statements like this. I have found that if you give someone enough time and space most people in the Christian mindset. The disdain for anything from the Torah will come bubbling up to the surface.
> 
> It saddens me but expected.


I don't have distain for the Torah - the people I have had quoting Old Testament lines to me are evangelical Protestants who generally take a single phrase out of context and then proceed to repeat it in the face of all opposing arguments.

I have yet to meet a Jewish person who does this, at least to me.  I was not referring to anyone of the Jewish faith - I apologize if that was the impression.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 8, 2004)

See?  I knew this would start a spirited discussion.

I feel so warm and fuzzy inside knowing my thread bore fruit.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## MGM (Nov 8, 2004)

MACaver,

There really are not any cleaning technologies for shellfish. Refrigeration has allowed them to be kept longer but preparing for cooking has not really changed much over the years.

I think in honor of this tread I am going to my deep freeze and take out a few lobster for dinner.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 8, 2004)

NOTE: 

The only people required to eat or keep a Kosher Diet is Jewish People.  Everyone else enjoy the seafood.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, he must hate them, because the krill shrimp pop. in the antarctic area is at an alltime low and dropping. While no one wants to believe that it stems from global climate change root caused by pollution, it is perfectly logical that God just hates shrimp, and all the things that eat them, and all the things that eat the things that eat them, . . . . and all the things that eat the things. . .


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2004)

Just out of curiousity... Why would God create a Abomination?

Or are we to assume that the devil created shrimp, as a way to lure people into eating them, which would corrupt them...?

Here is my guess, God like shrimp, but doesn't like to share.  He's hogging them all for himself.

So following that If I sacriifice a plate of shrimp to God, maybe I can win a lotto or something


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 8, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Well, he must hate them, because the krill shrimp pop. in the antarctic area is at an alltime low and dropping. While no one wants to believe that it stems from global climate change root caused by pollution, it is perfectly logical that God just hates shrimp, and all the things that eat them, and all the things that eat the things that eat them, . . . . and all the things that eat the things. . .



Damn, god hates a lot of mutha******!!!!

Mark - I don't think anybody is trying to dis judaism.  I think they are trying to point out the contradictions on the christian right regarding their position on gay marriage.

Anybody got some more things that should be banned if homosexuality makes the list?


----------



## Zepp (Nov 8, 2004)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Anybody got some more things that should be banned if homosexuality makes the list?



How about a ban on proselytizing?  Or at least making it legal kill people who show up unsolicited on your doorstep before 10 am on a Saturday?

I find that to be far more of an abomination than letting homosexual unions have legal status.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 8, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> How about a ban on proselytizing?  Or at least making it legal kill people who show up unsolicited on your doorstep before 10 am on a Saturday?
> 
> I find that to be far more of an abomination than letting homosexual unions have legal status.



hmmm, I was thinking more along lines of sacrificing a bull when your _women _ are in mensus...yes, I did say _women_...

And that is another can of worms altogether...


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 8, 2004)

So the hard bodies on crustaceans aren't scales?  Well then I'm doomed.
But if you read on we can eat any kind of locust, katydid, cricket or grasshopper. bleah!  I vote for shrimp, crab and lobster instead, life is short.  TW


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 8, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> ...life is short...



(thunder and lightning rolls ominously)

...and hell is forever...

(more thunder and lightning accompanied by wolf howls)

upnorthkyosa


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 8, 2004)

You know, I read about how you're not supposed to eat the crustacean and the split hoofed animal ..... blah .... blah.... blah.... I'll eat them and I actually have 3 bags of frozen shrimp in the freezer. Plus I have some ham in the fridge. :idunno:


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity... Why would God create a Abomination?
> 
> Or are we to assume that the devil created shrimp, as a way to lure people into eating them, which would corrupt them...?
> 
> ...


 I agree Andrew.
 That's gotta be it! 
 :karate:


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> hmmm, I was thinking more along lines of sacrificing a bull when your _women _ are in mensus...yes, I did say _women_...
> 
> And that is another can of worms altogether...


 Uh Oh! :uhohh:
 :wink1:
 :asian:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 8, 2004)

And if I show up for dinner and there are 11 other people at the table I am leaving!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 8, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You know, I read about how you're not supposed to eat the crustacean and the split hoofed animal ..... blah .... blah.... blah.... I'll eat them and I actually have 3 bags of frozen shrimp in the freezer. Plus I have some ham in the fridge. :idunno:


Sounds like its time for shrimp and ham sandwiches.  Feta would go well with that.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2004)

... uh ... does this mean I have to give up crab??


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 9, 2004)

Okay I am not touching that statement LOL!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2004)

... cuz I really like crab ... and crawdads, too ... them are yummers ....

 Are squid okay?  Calamari's a fave of mine - OH OH OH!! I got one, I got one!

 What     about      swordfish?  Cuz they have that snout and all???
_
 (points to blonde-covered head and holds up sign reading "room for rent")_


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 9, 2004)

As I said before unless your Jewish you can eat anything you wish too


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2004)

Can I eat 'em if they're gay and not circumcised?  or is it gay and circumcised?  Might as well, cuz it's not like they're gonna procreate and fufill God's direction to be fruitful and multiply.   What if they're rainbow colored?

 Does Tinky-Winky count?  can I eat him?  Oh, that's right - someone else's job, sorry!  Can I look in his purse for shrimp?

*What is the point in these panderings of mine?*  Only that hate is as stupid as it does.  I can't see why people just can't be enthralled with diversity.  What wonderous beings we all are!  We are all so different, yet so very much the same and what an incredible spectrum we live as a species!

 *snort* 

_goes back to reading Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance._


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Can I eat 'em if they're gay and not circumcised?  or is it gay and circumcised?  Might as well, cuz it's not like they're gonna procreate and fufill God's direction to be fruitful and multiply.   What if they're rainbow colored?
> 
> Does Tinky-Winky count?  can I eat him?  Oh, that's right - someone else's job, sorry!  Can I look in his purse for shrimp?
> 
> ...


Geez, gotta be really good to circumcise a shrimp. I guess if you make a mistake then drop it into the pot and say next please...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Sounds like its time for shrimp and ham sandwiches.  Feta would go well with that.



You bet! Fettecini (sp?) mixed with crab meat and shrimp... Yummy! I make omlets in the morning with shrimp. Eggs, shrimp, cheese, sometimes I put chicken in with it. Like I said the big man may not like them but I sure as heck do. :uhyeah:


----------



## raedyn (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the link, Steve. While debating gay rights I have often been beaten over the head with repeated quotes from Leviticus. I like to then repeat the verses that say you shouldn't wear clothing made from mixed fibres. So to hell with all you poly-cotton blend wearers!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2004)

Let's take this discussion over to Joe's Crab Shack and knock back a few crusatceans - whadyasay?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 9, 2004)

Honestly most Christians have no working knowledge of Biblical Hebrew and often misquote Torah.  I find it very funny they start whole movements based on misunderstandings of the Torah.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you, Mark!  I have never read the Torah and have never found any place where I may find one - although I just realized (and very embarassingly so) that I have never looked to see if the library had one.  I just noticed that I never see "Jewish Supply" stores anywhere, though I always see Christian Supply stores.

 I also find it interesting that many Christians have not read the Bible as a book or series of books, but rather select passages usually pointed out by their clergy in sermon.

 I took it upon myself to read the Sermon on the Mount a few times and have read through the Bible once - about 20 years ago.  I am due for a re-read.

 I have obtained a copy of the Koran, but these are the only holy writings in my possession currently.  The only reason I have the Koran is that my ex-brother-in-law gave it to me.

 Where might one purchase Jewish Holy Scripture outside of the Old Testament?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 9, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Honestly most Christians have no working knowledge of Biblical Hebrew and often misquote Torah. I find it very funny they start whole movements based on misunderstandings of the Torah.


The Torah, and snippets from the New Testament as well... I've had one woman - who I think means well, and is actually thinking of converting to Orthodoxy - quote one tiny line from the New Testament to refute a tradition in the church, and looked at me triumphantly, saying, "WELL?!?!"  As if that were the end of any discussion.

I was just stunned.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 9, 2004)

Your correct FM. It is amazing how whole chruch movements start over simple things and misunderstandings.

Here is a link to Artscroll the best source for Jewish materials in the world.

http://www.artscroll.com/   I suggest a Hebrew/English Torah one that has the orginal Hebrew and the translation in English on the next page.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Let's take this discussion over to Joe's Crab Shack and knock back a few crusatceans - whadyasay?


I'm with 'ya! Also, I'll sip on a long island iced tea. :uhyeah:


----------



## JPR (Nov 9, 2004)

The Levitical diet was given in the Old Testament to protect and set the Hebrews apart from the nations around them.  No scavenger type animal was to be eaten.  (Just as an aside, how many of you eat buzzard?  Shrimp is to ocean as buzzard is to land)  In the New Testament dietary restrictions were removed when the gospel was shared with the gentiles.

The Old Testament was the statement of Gods perfection.  All through the OT you find God setting the standard of perfection, and man falling short of the standard.  Thus, once a year, the Hebrews held a sacrifice of atonement.  The sacrifice didnt remove the peoples guilt, it just forestalled judgment.  The New Testament ushers in the standard of grace.  Now the one and only, final atoning sacrifice has been made that has removed sin from the sinner.  Paul spoke of the believers freedom; 23"Everything is permissible"--but not everything is beneficial. "Everything is permissible"--but not everything is constructive. [1 Corinthians 10:23] (I know that this passage opens a whole can of worms about if everything is permissible then why do you think it is wrong to <fill in the blank>?  A different topic on morality, righteousness, holiness, sin, etc.)  Paul and Peter had a disagreement when Peter wouldnt eat with the gentiles and eat gentile food with other Jewish Christians around.  

Just to finish up, Matthew 15:10  11, 10Jesus called the crowd to him and said, "Listen and understand. 11What goes into a man's mouth does not make him 'unclean,' but what comes out of his mouth, that is what makes him 'unclean.' " 

JPR


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 9, 2004)

OY! VEY!!! Where do I start with on that last post lol! 

1.) The diet you are referring to was not to set apart a people but was to ensure that the Hebrew people were the healthiest and strongest people in the area. 

2.) Your correct Gentiles meaning Non-Jewish are not required to keep the Kosher diet. 

3.) Excuse me where did you come up with that the Torah was the presentation of HaShem's perfection? 

4.) You need to go back and restudy the Torah there were more than one way for the atonement of sins. The was intentional and unintentional sin for both a person and Israel. Also there is more than one festival that deals with atonement. 

5.) Judgement? okay I have to ask is that the christian way of thinking on judgement or would you want the orginal text about what is the outcome of atonement it is not to cover but to wipe away completely. Once atoned you never have to worry about it again hence no guilt. 

6.) The priniciple of grace started back in genesis if you study the original Hebrew text and its translation you will see that HaShem showed us what grace is and how to live that way with others around us. 

7.) One has to understand what is meant by sin. The Christian way of seeing sin is different than what the Jewish mindset sees sin as. 

8.) Of course we can study and debate the shedding of blood and a offering of a human body for sins for the so called sin offering. How the Torah tells us that blood is not neccessary for atonement of sin. 

9.)  There is no such animal as a Jewish Christian. 

10.) I am not not going to tell you what is wrong with using this passage in Matthew unless you want me too and we can start another thread to discuss this issue. 

May the Peace of HaShem cover and keep you and your house. B'H'


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm going to start another thread to ask you a couple of questions, Mark, since this might be ganking the thread here.

"Jewish Christians" were the early Christians who were raised Jewish, lived as Jews believing in Christ.  "Gentile Christians" were the converts who were not Jewish, and caused a lot of hoo-ha in the very early Church.

Since Jesus was a Jew, and his disciples were as well, and he was teaching about, basically, "their" God (i.e. not describing a new God), there was a lot of argument over how to treat non-Jewish converts to this new branch of Judaism, basically.  Again, we're talking very early here - not today, or 1,000 years ago.  Should converts be circumsized?  Should they keep kosher?  Etc.


----------



## JPR (Nov 9, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 1.) The diet you are referring to was not to set apart a people but was to ensure that the Hebrew people were the healthiest and strongest people in the area.



Agree, that is why I said protect as well as set apart.



			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 2.) Your correct Gentiles meaning Non-Jewish are not required to keep the Kosher diet.



Ah, I love common ground!



			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 3.) Excuse me where did you come up with that the Torah was the presentation of HaShem's perfection?



Christian perspective.  Old Testament establishes the law and the law shows God's plan and how mankind fails to live up to the standard.



			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 4.) You need to go back and restudy the Torah there were more than one way for the atonement of sins. The was intentional and unintentional sin for both a person and Israel. Also there is more than one festival that deals with atonement.



No argument, I am aware of the sin offering and the guilt offering.  I was referring to the once a year sacrifice, the Day of Atonement.  



			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 5.) Judgement? okay I have to ask is that the christian way of thinking on judgement or would you want the orginal text about what is the outcome of atonement it is not to cover but to wipe away completely. Once atoned you never have to worry about it again hence no guilt.



Well, my understanding is that there will be a day when I have to make an account before God of everything I have done in this life.  God will then judge me.  By myself, I will stand condemned of breaking God's laws (some small, some large) and therefore I will be impure and of my own actions not worthy to be with God.  However, because of the atoning sacrifice of Jesus, those sins are wiped away completely.



			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 6.) The priniciple of grace started back in genesis if you study the original Hebrew text and its translation you will see that HaShem showed us what grace is and how to live that way with others around us.



True, grace is woven throughout, I agree.  Again Christian perspective is that grace is what the NT is all about.



			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 7.) One has to understand what is meant by sin. The Christian way of seeing sin is different than what the Jewish mindset sees sin as.



Sin = disobedience to God's law / way of life.



			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 8.) Of course we can study and debate the shedding of blood and a offering of a human body for sins for the so called sin offering. How the Torah tells us that blood is not neccessary for atonement of sin.



I am going by Exodus 30:10; "Once a year Aaron shall make atonement on its horns. This annual atonement must be made with the blood of the atoning sin offering for the generations to come. It is most holy to the Lord." 




			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 9.)  There is no such animal as a Jewish Christian.



*grin*  The original disciples were Jewish (both religion and race), they and many others believed that Jesus was / is the Messiah, therefore, my statement about Jewish Christians.  I think the term more commonly used today is Messianic Jews.  I suppose I could also say Hebrew Christians or Israeli (sp) Christians, but in the vernacular of the time, they were Jewish.




			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> 10.) I am not not going to tell you what is wrong with using this passage in Matthew unless you want me too and we can start another thread to discuss this issue.


 
Feel free to do so, I am always open to learning something I didn't know.  My reference is simply to point out it isn't a matter of what food you eat that determines your standing in God's eyes, but it is all a matter of what you do, think, and say. 

I also apologize to the crowd and moderators, as I fear I have derailed / hijacked / ganked a thread.  I humbly ask your indulgence. *bow*

See what your shrimp did HHJH!

JPR


----------



## heretic888 (Nov 9, 2004)

> Honestly most Christians have no working knowledge of Biblical Hebrew and often misquote Torah. I find it very funny they start whole movements based on misunderstandings of the Torah.



I doubt these were "misunderstandings" as much as they were conscious revisions.

Christianity uses a Greek transliteration of the Torah called the _Septugaint_. This is the version of the Torah quoted by both the Synoptics and the Pauline epistles. The New Testament authors seem completely ignorant of Jewish laws of the time, and apparently do not speak Hebrew. 

It is widely accepted by most scholars that it differs significantly from the Hebrew text, and that many Hellenistic and Platonic philosophical concepts were projected into the Torah as a result. The most well-known of these is the transliteration of "virgin" from "young woman" in the original Hebrew in reference to the mother of the Messiah.

As one scholar put it, with the transliteration of YHVH as "I am that I am", scribes "Platonized the Lord himself".

Of course, to be fair, the Septugaint was a very widespread and popular transliteration of the Torah. It was by no means exclusive to the Christians (although the more nationalist Ebionites probably used the original Hebrew). The Seputagaint has its origins in Alexandria, along with much else of "Christian" thought.

Laterz.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 11, 2004)

*The Levitical diet was given in the Old Testament to protect and set the Hebrews apart from the nations around them.  No scavenger type animal was to be eaten.  (Just as an aside, how many of you eat buzzard?  Shrimp is to ocean as buzzard is to land)  * 

Sorry, JPR.  There is no clear correlation there.  Not all crustaceans are scavengers.  Some shrimp are predatory.  Some species of crabs, like the red rock crab, browse on seaweed, which make it an herbivore.

I'd eat a buzzard, sure.  Its probably protected, though.


*The Old Testament was the statement of Gods perfection.  All through the OT you find God setting the standard of perfection, and man falling short of the standard.* 

A point which I've always had a problem with, I confess.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 11, 2004)

I had some river prawns (freshwater shrimp) in my aquarium for a while and they do have fins.  Lots fo them, all along the back half of their torso.


but I still believe God does hate them haha because why else would he have made them taste so good!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 13, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Let's take this discussion over to Joe's Crab Shack and knock back a few crusatceans - whadyasay?


'Ya know, I was thinking about you and this very sentence last night. I was driving home from work when my 4 year old called to say he wanted to eat at the chinese place for dinner. I said Ok we will. Believe me when I tell you that I ate enough king crab legs, breaded shrimp, peeled shrimp, and frog legs for both of us. :uhyeah:


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 3, 2004)

um some religions still folow those laws about what foods to eat and not just jewish people


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 3, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I don't have distain for the Torah - the people I have had quoting Old Testament lines to me are evangelical Protestants who generally take a single phrase out of context and then proceed to repeat it in the face of all opposing arguments.
> 
> I have yet to meet a Jewish person who does this, at least to me. I was not referring to anyone of the Jewish faith - I apologize if that was the impression.


I will vouch for Ms. Mouse!  

And, I don't think that was an attack on you, Feisty.  We're just hypersensitive at times because there are so few of us and there are those who'd love to see us disappear...


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 3, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> The Levitical diet was given in the Old Testament to protect and set the Hebrews apart from the nations around them. No scavenger type animal was to be eaten. (Just as an aside, how many of you eat buzzard? Shrimp is to ocean as buzzard is to land) In the New Testament dietary restrictions were removed when the gospel was shared with the gentiles.
> 
> JPR


No catfish, either -- despite being a 'fish' and not a crustacean. [liked the buzzard analogy]  You all who have aquaria certainly have one of those guys to keep it clean -- or a snail, which also falls into the same category.  (don't tell my father-in-law who loves his escargot)


----------



## raedyn (Dec 3, 2004)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> um some religions still folow those laws about what foods to eat and not just jewish people


 Practicing Muslims, for instance. They also have rules about what food they can & can't eat. And good for them. But the people who stand on street corners with God Hates Fags signs generally aren't those people. Mostly it's Christrian Fundamentalists who DO eat shellfish, wear clothes made of mixed fibres, etc. So they pick and choose which of the laws they'll enforce and which they won't. It just makes no sense.

If you choose to follow the teachings of your religion, I have respect for that up to the point where you try and enforce it on me. Don't eat pig meat if you find that indefensible. Fine by me. But I like bacon, thanks. Don't have gay sex if you don't want to. Fine by me. But I can do as I choose in that respect. It's not hurting you.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2004)

Well the big man may not like them but:

I'm still going to eat pig, shrimp, perch, catfish, lobster, crab, mussells, the dolphina, and whatever else I may like that I forgot on this list. I'm down to 2 bags of shrimp in the freezer. I'm also thinking that when my friends come over tomorrow night I just might cook chicken breast and shrimp for dinner.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 3, 2004)

Might I recommend stuffed pork chops... *yummy*


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Well the big man may not like them but:
> 
> I'm still going to eat pig, shrimp, perch, catfish, lobster, crab, mussells, the dolphina, and whatever else I may like that I forgot on this list. I'm down to 2 bags of shrimp in the freezer. I'm also thinking that when my friends come over tomorrow night I just might cook chicken breast and shrimp for dinner.


 Dang!  :fanboy:   Am I invited?


----------



## Seig (Dec 3, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Well, if the old law was abolished, then surely Christ's exhortation to love each other as our own self would mean we should:
> 
> 1) allow gay couples to marry/have civil unions
> 2) fund better education, Head Start, and welfare
> ...


"The Devil can quote scripture an it serves him."
"Be less concerned by what goes into thine mouth than what comes out." - Jesus Christ


----------



## Seig (Dec 3, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> When one thinks about it the "old law" made sense considering the time that it was made. Pork and "creatures that dwell on the bottom of the seas" basically lived, ate, slept in the filth of their own (and others). I mean when a free swimming fish produced waste where does it go... to the bottom and lobsters, crabs, shellfish and shrimp (some species) lived on the bottom feeding off the bodies of dead fish and etc and likewise the organic material that settled there.
> Same with pigs/swine which wallowed in thier own flith ("sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie but I wouldn't eat the filithy mother, pigs sleep and eat in their own **** that's a filthy animal" Jules from Pulp Fiction). Folks back then didn't have the cleaning technology to make these creatures healthy to eat. Actually that technology probably didn't come about til the 19th century or later. Still it was about staying healthy and eating foods that were more healthy for the Jews.
> 
> ... at least that's what I heard anyway from a friend of mine who is of the Jewish persuasion while having a marvelous dinner at the Chesapeake Bay Seafood Resturant in Maryland. Yummy stuff and all you can eat. SIGH! Ah jes :inlove: :inlove:
> ...


He's on the right track, just in the wrong car. Pork was not allowed due to trichonosis, a disease caused by improper curing and storage of pork.


----------



## Seig (Dec 3, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I don't have distain for the Torah - the people I have had quoting Old Testament lines to me are evangelical Protestants who generally take a single phrase out of context and then proceed to repeat it in the face of all opposing arguments.
> 
> I have yet to meet a Jewish person who does this, at least to me. I was not referring to anyone of the Jewish faith - I apologize if that was the impression.


"I am a jealous, vengeful, wrathful God....."
-God, Old Testament


----------



## Seig (Dec 3, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> NOTE:
> 
> The only people required to eat or keep a Kosher Diet is Jewish People. Everyone else enjoy the seafood.


And whatever you do, if your grandfather is a synagogue elder, do not show up to his house at 1:30 in the afternoon during passover eating a bacon cheese burger.


----------



## Seig (Dec 3, 2004)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Damn, god hates a lot of mutha******!!!!
> 
> Mark - I don't think anybody is trying to dis judaism. I think they are trying to point out the contradictions on the christian right regarding their position on gay marriage.
> 
> Anybody got some more things that should be banned if homosexuality makes the list?


Yeah, goyim.


----------



## Seig (Dec 3, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Thank you, Mark! I have never read the Torah and have never found any place where I may find one - although I just realized (and very embarassingly so) that I have never looked to see if the library had one. I just noticed that I never see "Jewish Supply" stores anywhere, though I always see Christian Supply stores.


We're a closed club.


> I also find it interesting that many Christians have not read the Bible as a book or series of books, but rather select passages usually pointed out by their clergy in sermon.


That is because many Christians cannot read. :roflmao:


> I took it upon myself to read the Sermon on the Mount a few times and have read through the Bible once - about 20 years ago. I am due for a re-read.


 All the while smacking yourself in the head; saying "I forgot about that!.........Oh ****, I'm going to hell for sure!":wah:


> I have obtained a copy of the Koran, but these are the only holy writings in my possession currently. The only reason I have the Koran is that my ex-brother-in-law gave it to me.


 We are now borrowing the Christian practice of the collection plate, please be generous.


> Where might one purchase Jewish Holy Scripture outside of the Old Testament?


Check with any local Jewish group or synagogue.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2004)

Geez, Seig.  Are we on a roll today or what?

 Thanks for the suggestion on obtaining Jewish scripture - much appreciated.

 "Be less concerned about what goes into thine mouth than what comes out."  One of my fave J.C. quotes.  I like!

 And the bit about the bacon cheeseburger on Passover ... :roflmao:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Dang!  :fanboy:   Am I invited?



Sure, just be here by tomorrow at 6pm. That is eastern standard time.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 4, 2004)

Only if the bacon cheeseburger is on a bun.  Otherwise, it's perfectly acceptable for some of us.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 4, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> I will vouch for Ms. Mouse!
> 
> And, I don't think that was an attack on you, Feisty. We're just hypersensitive at times because there are so few of us and there are those who'd love to see us disappear...


KT - you rock my little world. 

And I understand.  Sometimes I take it for granted that other people grew up with Jewish friends, around lots of Jewish folks (from whatever denomination of Judaism)....


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 4, 2004)

Thank





			
				Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Sometimes I take it for granted that other people grew up with Jewish friends, around lots of Jewish folks (from whatever denomination of Judaism)....


 Difficult to grow up around Jewish friends if you're enrolled in a christian private school.

 Feisty, you're so cute - I just wanna scoop you up and give you a big hug!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 4, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> KT - you rock my little world.
> 
> And I understand. Sometimes I take it for granted that other people grew up with Jewish friends, around lots of Jewish folks (from whatever denomination of Judaism)....


No, not the case usually.  Even living here I didn't grow up with a large immediate Jewish population.  There are towns here which are predominantly Jewish, but that's like, as SheSulsa pointed out in a slightly different manner, going to a yeshiva and never getting to meet non-Jews.

You mean there's some of us in Indiana???!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 4, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Dang!  :fanboy:   Am I invited?


"Ya missed it! All the chicken breast and shrimp are all gone. There's still a little garlic bread and cheesy potatoes left though. Veggies are gone as well.
artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 4, 2004)

Aw, that's okay.  Today was hubby's b'day and we had barbecued steak, garlic mashed potatoes, veggies and home-baked birthday cake, finished off with homemade red wine.

 Yummers!!

 Glad you feasted on crustaceans, though!  They are the cockroaches of the ocean and should be fed upon so they don't overtake the world after nuclear disaster!

 Cheers!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 5, 2004)

shesulsa - go right ahead!   

KT - lol - I grew up in the Northeast, so there was a bit more mix to the population.  Although there is a very nice temple here in town, too.  I have not been there yet, but I will be there in about a month for a friend's daughter's bat mitzvah.  

I can't wait - the dancing is going to be so much fun!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 5, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> shesulsa - go right ahead!
> 
> KT - lol - I grew up in the Northeast, so there was a bit more mix to the population. Although there is a very nice temple here in town, too. I have not been there yet, but I will be there in about a month for a friend's daughter's bat mitzvah.
> 
> I can't wait - the dancing is going to be so much fun!


Yes, I remembered that after I posted, but figured you'd set me straight.  Had a lot of friends from your neck of the woods when I was growing up - but saw them only during the summer at camp.  My mom wouldn't drive me to see them during the year -- can you imagine???


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 5, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Yes, I remembered that after I posted, but figured you'd set me straight. Had a lot of friends from your neck of the woods when I was growing up - but saw them only during the summer at camp. My mom wouldn't drive me to see them during the year -- can you imagine???


????  That's odd... was it just a long drive? 

Ah, parents - always slightly a mystery to their kids!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 5, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> shesulsa - go right ahead!
> 
> KT - lol - I grew up in the Northeast, so there was a bit more mix to the population.  Although there is a very nice temple here in town, too.  I have not been there yet, but I will be there in about a month for a friend's daughter's bat mitzvah.
> 
> I can't wait - the dancing is going to be so much fun!




I'll be there, too.  My third bar/bat mitzvah.  And yes, KT, there are a number of you'ns down here.

The temple, _Beth Shalom_ is indeed very nice, Feisty.   A stock broker making a cold call called there some years ago requesting to speak with "Beth Shalom."  She was unavailable.

By the way, Jews in Hawaii greet each other by saying "Shaloha."  Bet you didn't know that.  This of course has nothing to do with anything, but I lived there once, and can report that as an almost fact.  

Can you imagine going to a luau and not being able to eat the roast pig?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 5, 2004)

Only if it's a kosher luau.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 6, 2004)

Huli-Huli chicken is awesome.  We could use that for a substitute.  

Shesulsa, as Seig mentioned you can get a Torah at a local synagogue.  That's where we got ours.  I see them all the time at the local Borders Books and Barnes and Noble in the religion section.  You can also order them on-line from Amazon, I'm sure.  No doubt there's an e-version where you could peruse it on-line as well.

Be prepared to read it backwards.  Well, not backwards backwards...but cover to cover backwards.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks, Steve.  The last time I looked for Torah at B & N they were new in our area and did not have it.  I'll look again.  Thanks!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 6, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> By the way, Jews in Hawaii greet each other by saying "Shaloha." Bet you didn't know that.


I don't know why I think that's so fabulous.


----------

